# Schlüsselsteine sondieren?



## Kornblume (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

hab grad gelesen, dass blizz mit einem hotfix dafür gesorgt hat, dass man schlüsselsteine (die jokder die man bei archäologie findet) nicht mehr sondieren kann. 

Nur der Neugier halber würd ich gern wissen, was man beim sondieren von schlüsselsteinen so rausbekommen hat. 

Also wer mal welche sondiert hat, bitte mal kurz sagen, was so rausgekommen ist.

Danke *g*


----------



## Benon (19. Januar 2011)

Kornblume schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab grad gelesen, dass blizz mit einem hotfix dafür gesorgt hat, dass man schlüsselsteine (die jokder die man bei archäologie findet) nicht mehr sondieren kann.
> 
> ...



Hmm ging bei mir nie...würds auch gern wissen^^


----------



## Versace83 (19. Januar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Hmm ging bei mir nie...würds auch gern wissen^^



hast du es denn ausprobiert?


----------

